

Google releases 'sneak peek' of Glass app development kit - sciwiz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/19/5122878/google-releases-sneak-peek-of-long-awaited-glass-development-kit

======
texan
[http://allthingsd.com/20131119/new-google-glass-apps-will-
tr...](http://allthingsd.com/20131119/new-google-glass-apps-will-translate-
the-world-from-your-eyes-and-other-tricks/)

Here is another example of tech that Microsoft's R&D developed, but never
fully polished, that Google will bring to market, and make it a useful
function, not a fanbase one.

